# How much are you all gettting for your honey?????? In Drums



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

hold for $2, and hope that argintinian honey don't end up here


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

$1.60


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not gettng anything anymore. I'm sold out!:banana: Sold at $1.95-2.35 in the barrel depending on size of load and how bad they needed it. Packers are still calling. Hold on to as long as you can and make them pay.:thumbsup:


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

$2.00 FOB our dock drum exchange. In small lots I must add 10 drum & under. The smaller mom & pop packers have no problems paying $2 bucks and passing the price on for a quality product that really sells it's self.
Grandpaw always taught me that it's real tough to sell out of an empty cart.
One beek called and told me that 2 bucks is a lot of money but then he complained and after thinking about it, not really he explained when he retails his for over $4 bucks and runs out.
Trust me there is no quality white honey to speak of to be found in the midwest. And I base this on what other beeks are telling us.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

yes white honey is great to have when national crops are short


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

1.65 by the truck load, 64 drums


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we sold everything this summer for 1.65. maybe could have done a little better but was local with cash and no wait for money. sold a lot years ago for 50 cents to hubbard. wish I had that honey now.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You did well beeware that's pretty much where the market has been since mid summer. I think you could probably get another .05 now for white though ela is still in the 1.55 range, these are major packer offerings. Smaller packers usually a bit higher, you just have to make your own call on who you are comfortable doing business with


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I got $2 for my crop this year. Yep, I wish I had back the 2005 crop when I got $.95. We've had some hundred pound crops since, but that was the last big one.


----------

